# Question about using sawmill blade as knife making material...



## Crispy

Hi everyone. 
I've been wanted to try my luck at making knives. Got a book titled "The Complete Bladesmith" by Hrisoulas. (I haven't even removed from the plastic yet....lol!) Anyways...last weekend at the local flea market, I ran across a big, three foot in diameter, sawmill blade. Since I had heard that the old sawmill blades make good knife material, I paid the twenty dollars that the woman was asking for it and brought it home. My question is, what is the best way to cut the blade into sections for use? I was thinking that a plasma cutter would be a good way but I'm not sure and would have to have a shop do it for me. Would a plasma cutter be a good method? Is there a better method or would I be wasting time even trying to use the blade to practice making knives with? Any help will be greatly appreciated.

Thanks, crispy


----------



## shakey gizzard

There would be less waste with a bandsaw!


----------



## Crispy

shakey gizzard said:


> There would be less waste with a bandsaw!



Actually, that was one of my first thoughts but I wasn't sure if the saw would cut it well. Good thing about the band saw is that I might be able to buy my own so that I can cut pieces as the need arises. Thanks for your suggestion shakey.


----------



## shakey gizzard

Crispy said:


> Actually, that was one of my first thoughts but I wasn't sure if the saw would cut it well. Good thing about the band saw is that I might be able to buy my own so that I can cut pieces as the need arises. Thanks for your suggestion shakey.



Yep, just keep the blade cool!


----------



## Crispy

shakey gizzard said:


> Yep, just keep the blade cool!



With beer? 

On a serious note.....point well taken.


----------



## Razor Blade

This is just my .02 worth , but the band saw is probably going to " work harden the " blade as you try to cut it . I don't think a band saw will work well . Again , just my .02 worth . If you have a plasma cutter you can use , thats the way i would go . You will not lose that much with it . What you do , you will more than make up for in your time. After you get them cut out , take the temper out of it , so you can grind a little bit easier. 

The 20.00 you spent on the blade would have bought a nice piece of knifemaking steel that was already annealed ready to cut and grind . I would just paint the blade and hang it up and order a piece of steel from Pops knife supplies and you can cut that steel with a band saw. I will be happy to heat treat it for you at no charge , just shipping back to you after you get the knife cut out and ground. 

 This is just my .02 worth , i am not trying to tell you what to do , just making life easier for you .I know  about saw blades , as that was the way i started making knives. If you still want to use the saw blade , have at it , its not bad , there are just better ways to get  to the same place. Scott


----------



## Crispy

"The 20.00 you spent on the blade would have bought a nice piece of knifemaking steel that was already annealed ready to cut and grind"

I was afraid that someone might tell me that.....lol! I can see that I have a lot to learn. I did however know that the hobby wasn't something that one could just jump right into and know it all. Thank you for your insight and offer Scott. I appreciate it as you do make sense. Maybe I'll turn around and try to resell the blade at the flea market where it came from and try to get my money back. I think I'll read my book from cover to cover before making any more purchases. I'll start with tools and then worry about material.
Thanks again, Bill


----------



## Razor Blade

I enjoyed the knife making even from the saw mill blades . I just enjoy much more the knife makin from a good steel . If any one in here can help , just ask any questions, i know most people on here will be willing to offer any advise they have . I am not sayin the saw blade is not good , just if your gona do it , make it as easy on yourself as you can . Many of good knives have been made from a saw blade. The saw blades are already hardened somewhat , thats what makes them tougher to work with . Scott


----------



## Crispy

Razor Blade said:


> I enjoyed the knife making even from the saw mill blades . I just enjoy much more the knife makin from a good steel . If any one in here can help , just ask any questions, i know most people on here will be willing to offer any advise they have . I am not sayin the saw blade is not good , just if your gona do it , make it as easy on yourself as you can . Many of good knives have been made from a saw blade. The saw blades are already hardened somewhat , thats what makes them tougher to work with . Scott


Probably wouldn't hurt anything for me as a newb to use the blade as practice material. Thanks again for your help Scott. I'll be sure to post questions as they arise.


----------



## Brad Singley

Crispy,  Save the saw blade for shop decoration.  Scott is right, 20 bucks would have you plenty of steel for making knives.  The bottom line is you do not know what the steel make up is.  If you don't know what it is you can't heat treat it properly, yes there are people out there that can and do make knives from it, they still don't know the steel makeup without sending it to a lab.
    The largest investment for me in knifemaking is time.  I don't even factor in the price of steel, for me a piece of 1080 or 5160 is 7 or 8 dollars, and that's for a 700 dollar knife.  If you are going to make knives it's much easier to work with known variables rather than guessing.  
  Just trying to help here and save you some frustration. Take care,  Brad


----------



## DROP POINT

Crispy,You have gotten good info from two top notch makers.I always listen to them,and it has taken my knife making to the next level. You won't go wrong with their advice.Good luck.

Davin


----------

